#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Ещё раз о бессоннице....

## Нико

Интересует вопрос, как бороться с данным феноменом. Особенно если одну ночь не удалось поспать, выясняется, что во вторую ночь тоже не удаётся по разным причинам, а там и третья... Прогулки по вечерам тоже могут не помочь ведь.... Болезнь лунга? Слишком много инета? Все рекомендации приветствуются!

----------

Пема Ванчук (19.02.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

Сам не пробовал,но слышал ,что бокал красного вина перед сном помогает.Если,конечно, обета нет...

----------


## Нико

> Сам не пробовал,но слышал ,что бокал красного вина перед сном помогает.Если,конечно, обета нет...


А если нет желания прибегать к вину и к снотворным?

----------


## Дубинин

Ну просто бывают такие периоды...- потом проходят. Но вообще на ночь за час минимум нужно исключить интересную деятельность, оставить обычную и скучную. Лёжа-  постараться расслаблять внимание- ко всему- к ощущению себя...расслабить желание заснуть, не вестись за мыслями.

----------

Нико (19.02.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> А если нет желания прибегать к вину и к снотворным?


Ничего не могу сказать...У меня самого -хронический недосып, могу спать везде , в дюбом положении и в любое время суток :Smilie:  И всё-же мне кажется ,что вино - это довольно безобидный способ , по крайней мере по сравнению со снотворным. Не каждый же день...

----------


## Фил

Валокордина накапать капель 40. Там фенобарбитал. И спать хорошо, и мыслей не будет. Или пенталгин  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (19.02.2015), Нико (19.02.2015), Эделизи (19.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Методика засыпания*

 1. После укладывания в постель следует настроить себе т.н. "сонное дыхание". Спящий дышит чуть иначе, чем бодрствующий. Его дыхание не глубже, но размереннее: спокойнее, замедленнее. При этом между выдохом и вдохом образуется небольшая пауза, буквально на несколько ударов сердца. Стало быть, первое -- настроиться на такое дыхание и неусыпно : ) его отслеживать/контролировать. Это даст необходимую настройку организму.

 2. На выдохе такого дыхания можно, наверное, произносить, повторяя, разное, но лучше всего, по мне, -- простое, краткое и протяжённое: "Спа-а-а-а-ать...". Это -- команда-установка сознанию на выполнение соответствующего действия, отвлекающая его, заодно, от всяких "мусорных" мыслей.

 3. Расслабление тела. (Тщательное циклическое расслабление, к слову, может быть отдельным способом засыпания, но не будем отвлекаться от рассматриваемого.) Так вот, параллельно с перечисленным выше следует отслеживать, чтоб было расслаблено, по меньшей мере, лицо. Естественно, следует избегать положений тела, при которых сильно деформируется или ущемляется какой-либо из его членов : ), иначе могут возникать проблемы с соответствующими мышцами и/или суставами после пробуждения.

 4. Визуализация (точнее -- "высматривание") случайного образа в тьме за веками, и как только образ найден, наблюдать за его поведением...

 В итоге эти четыре пункта желательно соблюдать одновременно, начиная с настройки сонного дыхания, и, как только настройка достигнута, -- добавлять к ней следующее за нею...

 Еда. Понятно, что непосредственно перед сном есть не следует. Зато не вредно принять столовую ложку мёда, запивая его тёплым молоком. Если же имеет место явное возбуждение, связанное с умств. работой до упора или ещё чем будоражащим, перед сном можно принять десять-пятнадцать капель корвалола на рюмку воды...

 Ещё полезно ежедневно перед отбоем устраивать ногам т.н. контрастный душ, поочерёдно несколько раз обливая ноги под краном то горячей, то холодной водой, начиная с горячей и заканчивая холодной. Делать это необходимо, сосредоточиваясь на самой процедуре, а не на посторонних мыслях. После чего -- хорошо растереть ноги полотенцем. Итогом должно быть ощущение расслабляющей свежести в задних конечностях. : ) Заодно, этот "ритуал", став привычным, помогает настройке организма на неотвратимо предстоящий сон. 

И на всякий случай: хроническое недосыпание (или депривация сна) сказывается, в первую очередь, на снижении иммунитета, со всеми вытекающими.

----------

Aion (20.02.2015), Joy (06.11.2019), Ануруддха (19.02.2015), Балдинг (19.02.2015), Кузьмич (19.02.2015), Нико (19.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

Стакан молока (а лучше кефира),  или  стакан воды с чайной ложкой меда перед сном вполне себе заменяют легкое снотворное, плюс полезно и не привыкаешь. Холодные ножные ванны  ( холодная вода наливается в ванну по щиколотку и минуту ходишь по этой воде, холодный душ на ночь, в конце концов - просто померзнуть пару минут перед сном тоже хорошо. 
Также мантра Бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары ОМ МА НИ ПА ДМЕ ХУМ хорошо помогает.

----------

Кузьмич (19.02.2015), Эделизи (19.02.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Интересует вопрос, как бороться с данным феноменом. Особенно если одну ночь не удалось поспать, выясняется, что во вторую ночь тоже не удаётся по разным причинам, а там и третья... Прогулки по вечерам тоже могут не помочь ведь.... Болезнь лунга? Слишком много инета? Все рекомендации приветствуются!


Не начинать много новых предприятия не завершив до этого начатые! Сознание где то на переферии пытаеться доигрывать какую то предыдущую деятельность или выдавать оценку чему то сделанному! Когда всего этого много намешивается  можно сделать такой ретритик недеяния на несколько дней : спать ложиться  раньше предварительно можно позаниматься нейтральной ,не загружающей  деятельностью для переключения ума от обычной  ответственной деятельности. монотонная деятельность ума  в процессе самого засыпания  тоже здорово может помочь:подсчет животных, циклическое обращение к силам Морфея или другим  благим специалистам по теме сна, не самая практикуемая тобой, но вполне полезная мантра, которая не вызывает какого явного изменения в сознании. 
ВАжно конечно привносить  в ум элементы удовлетворенности  собой и своей деятельностью, как бы показывая  своему уму : ты получил результат и можешь быть спокойным и довольным!

----------

Ридонлиев (21.02.2015)

----------


## Ануруддха

Иногда использую мелатонин, сами по себе не является снотворным но помогает уснуть и при этом снятся яркие сны.

----------

Буль (19.02.2015), Нико (19.02.2015), Ридонлиев (21.02.2015), Чагна Дордже (11.10.2016)

----------


## Эделизи

Чтение классиков помогает. С длинными описаниями. Или космическая фантастика(лично мне) . 
Обязательно проветрить комнату., 
И от компьютера отключиться хотя бы за час до сна. Яркий экран жрет мелатонин. Есть программа бесплатная flux, она регулирует яркость экрана в соответствии с суточными ритмами.

----------

Алик (19.02.2015), Кузьмич (19.02.2015), Нико (19.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Иногда использую мелатонин, сами по себе не является снотворным но помогает уснуть и при этом снятся яркие сны.


А в каком виде его можно приобрести в аптеках?

----------


## Нико

> Чтение классиков помогает. С длинными описаниями. Или космическая фантастика(лично мне) . 
> Обязательно проветрить комнату., 
> И от компьютера отключиться хотя бы за час до сна. Яркий экран жрет мелатонин. Есть программа бесплатная flux, она регулирует яркость экрана в соответствии с суточными ритмами.


Ух, завидую, что у кого-то ещё остаётся время на чтение классиков!

----------

Фил (19.02.2015)

----------


## Thaitali

> Интересует вопрос, как бороться с данным феноменом. Особенно если одну ночь не удалось поспать, выясняется, что во вторую ночь тоже не удаётся по разным причинам, а там и третья... Прогулки по вечерам тоже могут не помочь ведь.... Болезнь лунга? Слишком много инета? Все рекомендации приветствуются!


самое лучшее от бессонницы-практиковать успокоение и очищение ума. Ум спокоен - спится хорошо) Чем больше осознанности в жизни, тем меньше сна нужно. 
А из БАДов лучше всего валерианку или 5-HTP (из него генерируется мелатонин) вечером, или сразу мелатонин. Купить можно на IHerb.

----------


## Ануруддха

> А в каком виде его можно приобрести в аптеках?


В наших аптеках он продается под именем Мелаксен, но у нас он дорогой, я обычно заказываю на iHerb.

----------

Joy (06.11.2019), Нико (19.02.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Валокордина накапать капель 40. Там фенобарбитал. И спать хорошо, и мыслей не будет. Или пенталгин


Не советую пользовать барбитураты. См. на той же википедии "Барбитуризм"

----------


## Буль

> А в каком виде его можно приобрести в аптеках?


На Амазоне продаётся.

----------


## Нико

> На Амазоне продаётся.


Я просто никогда не пробовала что-либо покупать через инет, не имя кредитной именно карты. )

----------


## Буль

> В наших аптеках он продается под именем Мелаксен, но у нас он дорогой, я обычно заказываю на iHerb.


На Амазоне дешевле на 15-20%

----------


## Буль

> Я просто никогда не пробовала что-либо покупать через инет, не имя кредитной именно карты. )


Я могу тебе купить, если надо.

----------

